# Suche spezielles 13-14" Gaming Notebook



## Sonnengott01 (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo in die Runde! 

Ich suche ein Notebook, im Grunde fast rein für WoW zocken unterwegs, mit folgenden Features.

must have's:
- 13" bis 14" (also auch 13,3" usw., aber 14,3" wäre absolutes Maximum)
- Auflösung 1920x1080 genügt für Full HD und das reicht mir
- der mittlerweile übliche Intel Core i7-7700HQ oder besser
- mind. 16 GB RAM (besser 32, aber kann ich vmtl bei Bedarf dazu bestellen oder später nachrüsten)
- mind. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 (lieber wäre mir eine bessere)
- SSD-Platte mit 256 GB (damit komme ich aus, wenn sie 512 GB hat, auch kein Problem)
- Voller Akku muss mind. 3 Stunden WoW zocken aushalten (ich zocke nicht bei voller Helligkeit, sondern eh gedimmt)
- Akkutausch muss möglich sein (nicht nur bei defekt, sondern wenn Akku leer)
- max. 3,5 kg schwer (wenn möglich eher 1 bis 1,5 kg leichter)

nice to have's:
- SIM-Karte ins Notebook einlegbar (für optimalerweise LTE oder zumindest UMTS)
- lange Akkudauer (weil bei WoW zocken ohnehin nicht lang, ich würde mir aber ohnehin zweiten Akku kaufen und wenn erster leer, austauschen, d.h. das muss! möglich sein)
- PCI-Express für SSD-Platte
- Display: matt
- OLED wäre der Hammer (viel besser als IPS)
- Haptik/Äußeres: Sehr nice wär es, wenn es nicht nur von Hardware und Features gut wär, sondern auch toll aussieht! Wie ein stylisches Gaming-Notebook eben. 

Ansonsten: Mir ist bewusst, dass WoW nicht so hohe Ansprüche hat, aber zum einen will ich etwas vorsorgen und zum anderen braucht auch WoW immer stärkere Hardware. Und ich will nicht mit der niedrigsten Grafikeinstellung zocken. 

Preis: spielt keine große Rolle. Ich sag mal 3.200,- aufwärts will ich nicht dafür ausgeben.  Aber ob es nun "günstiger" ist, also um die 1.800,- herum und dafür nicht überall toll ist oder 2.800,- herum und dafür alle Stückeln spielt, ist mir alles recht. Lieber mehr ausgeben und dafür mehr Freude dran haben als umgekehrt.


Was ich bisher schon gefunden bzw. im Auge habe:
- ALIENWARE 13: bestes Modell, leider fehlt hier SIM-Karten-Modul. OLED Display, aber leider nur GTX 1060.

- XMG P407 PRO: sieht nicht ganz so gut aus wie Alienware, finde ich, dafür 3G/4G Modul Huawei ME936 für LTE, aber leider nur GTX 1050.

- GS43VR 7RE Phantom Pro: Auch kein SIM-Modul und ansonsten wohl vergleichbar mit dem Alienware 13. Ich sehe da sonst keine großen Unterschiede. Vermute mehr eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, auch ob Dell oder MSI. Da ich schon ein MSI Noteobook (ein 18,4", viel zu groß für einige Reisen) würde ich wohl eher das Alienware 13 vorziehen.

- Razer Blade: sieht für mich aber am wenigsten "cool" aus, hoffe ich trete jetzt niemandem auf die Füße  ist eben Geschmackssache.

Was ich auch optisch sehr ansprechend fände, wenn der Rahmen nicht so dick wäre. Ich habe z.B. ein Samsung Galaxy Book, das hat eh nur 12", dort ist der Rahmen seitlich ganze 2 Zentimeter dick und oben 1 cm dick, was einfach nicht gut aussieht. Also für ein Notebook, mit schlankem Rahmen wäre ich auch zu begeistern. 

Und perfekt wäre eben die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.    Sieht leiwand aus wie ein Gaming Notebook, Haptik toll, SIM-Karten-Modul und Rahmen auch noch schlank!  Und unter 3.000,-. Das ROG ZEPHYRUS (GX501) hätte es mir sehr angetan, aber leider zu groß.    15,6" definitiv zu groß für mich leider.

Freue mich und bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen und Tipps!

LG Martin

PS.: Falls es jemand interessiert, das Galaxy Book erfüllt lt. Blizz Support die Hardware-Anforderungen knapp bei Grafikkarte nicht, jedoch kann man dennoch zocken, nur die meisten Grafikeinstellungen ganz niedrig und manchmal stürzt das Game mit Fehlermeldung ab. Also Inis usw machen ist nicht drin. Alles was solo geht, kann man machen. Hauptgrund für meinen Wechsel ist allerdings der nicht austauschbare Akku und auch mit Powerakku kann man das Galaxy Book einfach nicht schnell genug aufladen, weil WoW eben immens viel Akku braucht. D.h. Akkuleistung ist vielleicht doch ein Thema! Ein Akku sollte schon länger als 3 Stunden WoW aushalten! Habe das oben bei den must have's noch angefügt.

PPS.: Ohne SIM-Karten-Modul, müsste ich wohl sowas externes kaufen, dass dann via USB anschließen, aber ganz ehrlich, integriert wäre es 100x besser!


----------



## ponygsi (18. Januar 2018)

Sonnengott01 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde!
> 
> Ich suche ein Notebook, im Grunde fast rein für WoW zocken unterwegs, mit folgenden Features.
> 
> ...


Unter 15,6" wird es schwierig... Maximum is da die GTX 1060...

MSI GS43VR 6RE Phantom Pro - 6RE16H21 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Aufpreis bei der Grösse lohnt sich da kaum.

Falls die 500 GB ausreichen:

Aorus X3 Plus v6 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noch kleiner;

Dell Alienware 13 R3, Core i7-7700HQ, 16GB RAM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LG 

Ps gute Vorarbeit. Viel Auswahl gibt es da nicht. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mySN.de (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo  Sonnengott01,

ich sehe bei deinen Anforderungen zwei Kriterien die das Feld der möglichen Produkte am meisten ausdünnen:

1.) SIM-Karten-Slot
- Hier sehe ich nur unser XMG P407 in der Position dies zu erfüllen.
2.) 3St. WoW Akkulaufzeit
- Das wird für alle Kandidaten sehr, sehr schwer. Am weitesten kommst du vermutlich noch mit einem Gigabyte Aero 14. Dahinter werden sich die weiteren Kandidaten wie unser XMG P407, Alienware 13, Aorus x3, MSI GS43VR und Razer Blade nicht viel unterscheiden.

Hier musst du also abwägen. Generell würde ich dir aufgrund der längeren Akkulaufzeit eher zu einem Modell mit GTX 1050 Ti mit 4 GB VRAM raten (P407, Aero 14, Alienware 13), die Leistung ist für FHD ausreichend.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## Sonnengott01 (18. Januar 2018)

Hallöchen! )

Zuerst mal möchte ich mich ganz herzlich für all eure Antworten und eure Zeit und Mühen bedanken! Ich bin jetzt schon deutlich weiter.

Also ist Akkulaufzeit ein größeres Thema, als ich dachte, wenn nicht sogar DAS größte Thema. Für mehr Akkulaufzeit würde ich auch mehr Gewicht auf mich nehmen.  Evt. nehme ich sogar zwei Ersatz-Akkus mit. Frage dazu: Kann ich die Akkus, wenn ich wieder @home bin, nur aufladen, wenn sie im Notebook drin sind oder gibt es eine Art Akku-Ladestation, sodass ich zwei Akkus zur selben Zeit aufladen kann?

Ad Größe: Dort, wo ich oft bin, ist wenig Platz, deshalb sind die meisten 15,6" Notebooks auch deutlich zu groß. 14" herum ist perfekt für mich. Es sei denn natürlich, der Rand ist deutlich dünner als bei anderen, dann geht auch 1 Zoll mehr. z.B. beim XPS 15 wäre das der Fall, aber auch dieses hat leider kein SIM-Modul und sieht einfach sonst "gewöhnlich" aus. ;o)

Ad Hotspot: Dort, wo ich bin, gibt es zwar WLAN, aber es ist so ausgelastet, dass WoW zu oft hängt. Da wäre dann jeder Euro für die Hardware völlig unnütz, weil der absolute Flaschenhals die Internetconn. wäre. Deshalb brauche ich meine eigene Conn. und mind. UMTS. Zum Glück bei uns in Ö ist die mobile Conn. stark und günstig  mich stört bloß das externe Ding, dass ich dranstecken muss und somit seitlich Platz braucht.

Ad Alienware 13: Ich denke auch, das wird es am ehesten werden. Auch wg. OLED, habe das noch nie gehabt, aber die Tester sind so angetan davon, dass es offenbar toll ist.  Aber braucht vmtl wieder mehr Akku.  Schmarrn einfach.  1060er reicht sicher, auch 1050er. 

Werde jetzt mich erkundigen, ob ein Akku mit 90W+ für Alienware 13 möglich ist, und Gleiches auch beim XMG, dann seh ich weiter.

LG Martin


----------



## ponygsi (19. Januar 2018)

Sonnengott01 schrieb:


> Hallöchen! )
> 
> Zuerst mal möchte ich mich ganz herzlich für all eure Antworten und eure Zeit und Mühen bedanken! Ich bin jetzt schon deutlich weiter.
> 
> ...


Wenn Sim sein muss.

Lenovo ThinkPad T470p schwarz, Core i7-7700HQ, 16GB RAM, 512GB SSD, 2560x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim dem Wäre der Akku Wechsel easy. Ob die 940mx ausreicht kann ich nicht genau sagen.. Wenn ja dann ohne Reserven.. Lg

Gesendet von meinem LG-H850 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnengott01 (19. Januar 2018)

Danke für den Tipp! Da würde ich aber einen XMG P407 PRO bevorzugen. Hat besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und hat mehr Style finde ich. 

LG Martin


----------



## SpaceCadet (23. Januar 2018)

Seid gegrüßt! 


Beim Stöbern im Netz fiel mir eben dieses Forum hier auf, unter anderem dieser Thread.
Ich habe ähnlich ausgefeilte Kriterien an einen neuen Lappi und such schon seit 6 Monaten...Hier eine Idee ^^

Es gibt bei Gaminguru einen 14zöller 
"Moon K" welcher mit Lte und den anderen Komponenten konfigurierbar wäre . Hat allerdings kein austauschbaren Akku...

Womit ich zum Thema Laptop-powerbank komme. 
Hat da jmd. Erfahrungen und vor allem, könntest du dir vorstellen, wenn es denn technisch funktioniert, unterwegs beim zocken  Powerbanks rum zutragen. Bzw doppelseitiges Klebeband und unten rangepappt.. xD ?

Dann ergeben sich vllt. auch andere Möglichkeiten.

PS: Die Möglichkeit LTE intern nachzurüsten gibt es auch. Fraglich ist nur ob man bei allen Herstellern die freien M.2 slots bestimmen kann. 

LG , ich hoffe es war ein Anreiz ^^


----------



## Sonnengott01 (23. Januar 2018)

Hi! 

Ich verwende derzeit ein Samsung Galaxybook und ich habe es beim Zocken an die Powerbank angeschlossen, und zwar an eine von Anker mit Qualcomm QuickCharge, kurz gesagt, habe mehrere Powerbanks probiert, diese lädt am schnellsten. Dennoch braucht das WoW (trotz der mit Gaming Notebooks vgl. schwachen Hardware) so viel Akku, dass nach 2-3 Stunden Schluss ist. Falls überhaupt so lange. Ich kann das zeitlich auch nicht so genau sagen, weil ich zwischen dem Spiel immer wieder mal für paar Minuten was anderes tun muss, daher je nach Anzahl der "Pausen" wohl.
Ich hatte gar nichts komisch festgebunden oder so, sondern einfach Powerbank in der Tasche, Kabel an USB-C angesteckt und fertig.

Habe leider kein einziges 13-14" Notebook gefunden, dass etwas stylischer (bzw. gaming-mäßiger) aussieht, SIM-Modul integriert hat UND Akkutausch möglich ist. Und auch ohne Kriterium SIM-Modul gibt es kaum eines. Generell scheint, je kleiner und flacher das Notebook, desto eher ist Akkutausch nicht möglich. Ich versteh nicht warum. Zu "meiner Zeit damals" war Akkutausch selbst und ohne Werkzeug bei so gut wie allen Notebooks ganz normal. ^^

Jedenfalls, es wird nun ein XMG A507 ADVANCED Gaming Laptop - bis auf die Größe erfüllt er alles. Auch mit integ. SIM-Modul. Ich hatte noch nie ein XMG, aber diese Marke hat sich offenbar in relativ kurzer Zeit stark etabliert, was sie wohl nicht geschafft hätte, wenn sie nicht gut wäre. Daher bin ich guter Dinge, dass es was Gescheites ist.  Dazu noch ein cooler Titan-Rucksack, die von Everki scheinen sehr gut zu sein, wenn auch recht groß, etwas klobig, allerdings gibt es mehrere.. nicht nur den für 18 Zöller, den XMG anbietet, sondern auch andere und kann man auch bei Amazon bestellen, ist gleicher Preis. Ich werde also wohl einen kleineren nehmen, weil Notebook hat ja "nur" 15,6".

LG Martin


----------

